# SG Gun Pool



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Okay fellas. We jokingly talked about doing a pool on when Stonegod was going to buy his gun... Well.... I am starting one right now. The prize will be one of my Adjustable calls. I will post a photo of the call when it is finished. It is still in the works now.

The contest:

All you have to do is PM me whichever date in September you want. I will be away this weekend and will do my best to keep my box clear but, if you should try to pm me and my box is full. You can PM Youngdon your date and he will forward them on to me later.

I will break ties by pulling a name from a hat. (not my hat.... there are too many holes and the names will just fall out)

Date selection for the September pool ends Friday August 31, 2012 12:00am EST.

But what if he does not buy a gun in September? No worry... I will Run the contest again for October... and again for November... and as long as it takes until he buys a gun. (one that works and uses gunpowder) I will post a new thread if we get past September.

This is suppose to be a fun contest. Lets keep it friendly....... and maybe apply a little more pressure to SG on purchasing that firearm.

SG thanks for letting us poke at ya a little! (we will need a photo of said firearm to make it official)


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Are we talking 2012?? LOL I probably should be exempt from this contest. I will probably have to loan him the cash. But, when he will actually buy a gun is anyones guess. I'll PM my best guess though.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Better make sure it's a firearm....LOL Sorry SG but you KNOW we're gonna rag on you until you buy one.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL Horton. You should get in on this. I don't see any reasons why you should not. Even if you loan him the money..... That is not a guarantee he will buy it. LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Come one Fellas! Only a few days left to get in on this month! You never know he may just do it in September!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have not entered SG, I figured that I would wait and get in on the "when will SG buy ammo for the gun" pool


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Dang I was looking for the when hell freezes over pool!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Well you better hurry up an get in on the pool Don, so far only a handful of guys are in so it looks like the odds of winning a neat call are going to be pretty good!!!


 I'll let you guys have a chance at this one !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Clock is ticking..... Only a few days left to get into this months pool. If we do not have every day covered, I will pick the name closest to the date.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Don votes Sept. 31.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL Yup Sept. 31 is all his.

SG Don has a couple of these calls. Most were prototypes but he is up to date via the last package. Don test calls for me. He helps me check my work. It is good to have an extra set of eyes and ears as experienced as Don's.... (that is not just a nice way of saying old LOL)


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> LOL Yup Sept. 31 is all his.
> 
> SG Don has a couple of these calls. Most were prototypes but he is up to date via the last package. Don test calls for me. He helps me check my work. It is good to have an extra set of eyes and ears as experienced as Don's.... (that is not just a nice way of saying old LOL)


ouch !
I think it would behoove each entrant to submit the year of their guess as part of the date........Just sayin'


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL Everyone who has guessed is assumed 2012 unless otherwise stated.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

April 1st 2013 until noon.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Okay It is for September Rick! LOL


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I have faith , he will buy a gun in Sept. I know he has had alot going on and will be ready to buy a gun after the first week of Sept. I HOPE! LOl


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

You did say that it will continue until said purchase SO April 1st of 2013 sounds like the magic day !!!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

HAHA April Fools !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Can't resist, I'm in. PM sent..........this should be good....LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have been working like a mad man filling orders so I don't have the call ready for photo's yet.... Sorry about that...... I will try to have a photo tomorrow.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Alright we are officially on! Good luck!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry for the delay fellas. I was out of town this weekend. Contest for September is underway! Good Luck!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Still come finishing details to take care of..... finish needs a little more dry time before fitting for o-rings. The Tondeboard still needs to be finished as well.... I will post more pics when the call is entirely done.

Click on the photo you will get a better look.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I think every callmaker on here is ready to give you a call, if you would just go buy a gun!!! LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol I am working on one. I have not decided what wood to use yet.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nope not the 7th


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Who doesn't buy firearms during the holiday sales?!?! I totally lost my arse on this one. Oh wait... I didn't pay to get in the pool.... lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL.... you may be another chance next month...... or in 2013, 2014, 2015...........


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

SG I think we are dying for an update.... have you even been to a gun store in September?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well , my date has passed (13th sept), so I dont care if he ever buys a gun now, LOL let him keep throwing stones. Do you need some more calls SG ? their cheaper than a gun.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm speechless.......


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

OK, we need to forget about this pool and setup a fund to buy this man a gun. I've got at least $5 on his first Red Ryder. Who wants to chip in?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I NEED a 1911, I've put off buying one for 2 years now....just sayin'


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Maybe I will just sell his lure call and use that money for buying him a gun.... LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah ?...then who's gonna buy him bullets.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I will give him a bullet and we can call him Barney from now on ! LMAO

Do they even make 22 shorts anymore LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Finally!!!LOL


_I may be speechless SG but my fingers are working fine !_


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am just kiddin with ya SG. I wont sell your fish-o-matic call. As of now I think I will get back to working on the lure call next week.....


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Or october, lets start a pool for when you are going to finish the "lure" call. Just sayin.......


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL Nice Ralph. I am working on it at least. At the rate my painting is progressing. It will probably be September 2013.


----------

